# تقرير تدريب ميدانى فى مصنع بيبسى



## CINDRELLA MAN (24 يونيو 2010)

تقرير تدريب ميدانى لمصنع ع بيبسى يشمل تحليل عمليات الانتاج والماكينات وبعض روسوماتها موضوع جميل جدا
الملف بالمرفقات


----------



## faerrd (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك كثير


----------



## angel162 (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكووور عزيزي على هاي التقرير القيم


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (8 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع يا بطل


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلموا يا غالي


----------



## المهندس ايون (15 أغسطس 2010)

Gamda gedan .... Alf shokr ya kbeer


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 أغسطس 2010)

ممتاز بارك الله بك


----------

